# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ماذا قال الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير عن الشيخ طارق عوض الله؟

## أبو عبدالله السعيدي

تحدث الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير في سلسلة ماتعة جدا بعنوان " كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته؟"
وفي الحلقة السادسة تحدث عن طبعات فتح الباري لابن رجب رحمه الله فتحدث عن طبعة "الغرباء"، ثم ذكر طبعة الشيخ الفاضل طارق عوض الله....
وقال عنه
"والطبعة الثانية للشيخ " طارق عوض الله " وهو من خيار طلاب العلم , كان من المجودين , لكن لا يوجد له أثر في هذا الكتاب إلا النشر, فلو أتحفنا بشيء من علمه في تعليقات على هذا الكتاب يفيد طالب العلم , لأن له عناية بالرواية وله عناية بعلل الحديث , وسبق أن نشر " جامع العلوم والحكم " ومثله نشْره أيضاً " لسبل السلام " , فهو يُعنى بتصحيح الكتاب لكن لمساته في التعليقات التي تفيد طالب العالم ليست على مستوى علمه الذي نعرفه عنه , أنا قابلته شخصياً , عرفته عن قرب , هو من خيار من يتصدى لنشر الكتب في العصر الحديث , على كل حال أنا عنايتي بتحقيق الثمانية لأنها خرجت أولاً فوقعت موقعها, وقرأتها وراجعت طبعة الشيخ طارق وهي جيدة في الجملة..."

----------


## أبو خالد الطيبي

نعم الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير أثنى عليه 
وفق الله الشيخ طارق لما يحب ويرضى 
وجزاك الله خير ياشيخ محمد

----------


## عبدالله العربي

بارك الله فيك . مع أنه يوجد فرق بسيط بين مدرستي الشيخين .

----------


## المخضرمون

> بارك الله فيك . مع أنه يوجد فرق بسيط بين مدرستي الشيخين .


لعلك تبين لنا الفرق بارك الله فيكم ..

----------


## سالم بن النابلسي

ما شاء الله
تواضع الشيخ المبارك عبدالكريم الخضير معلوم عنه
بارك الله به و بالشيخ طارق عوض الله

----------


## أبو أنس مصطفى البيضاوي

حفظ الله الشيخين معا ونفع بهما وأشهد الله أنهما من أحب المشايخ لقلبي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> بارك الله فيك . مع أنه يوجد فرق بسيط بين مدرستي الشيخين .


بين يرحمك الله ولو على الخاص

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> تحدث الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير في سلسلة ماتعة جدا بعنوان " كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته؟"
> وفي الحلقة السادسة تحدث عن طبعات فتح الباري لابن رجب رحمه الله فتحدث عن طبعة "الغرباء"، ثم ذكر طبعة الشيخ الفاضل طارق عوض الله....
> وقال عنه
> "والطبعة الثانية للشيخ " طارق عوض الله " وهو من خيار طلاب العلم , كان من المجودين , لكن لا يوجد له أثر في هذا الكتاب إلا النشر, فلو أتحفنا بشيء من علمه في تعليقات على هذا الكتاب يفيد طالب العلم , لأن له عناية بالرواية وله عناية بعلل الحديث , وسبق أن نشر " جامع العلوم والحكم " ومثله نشْره أيضاً " لسبل السلام " , فهو يُعنى بتصحيح الكتاب لكن لمساته في التعليقات التي تفيد طالب العالم ليست على مستوى علمه الذي نعرفه عنه , أنا قابلته شخصياً , عرفته عن قرب , هو من خيار من يتصدى لنشر الكتب في العصر الحديث , على كل حال أنا عنايتي بتحقيق الثمانية لأنها خرجت أولاً فوقعت موقعها, وقرأتها وراجعت طبعة الشيخ طارق وهي جيدة في الجملة..."


هذه شهادة العلماء لشيخنا طارق عوض الله حفظه الله، فنسأل الله أن يبارك لنا في جميع مشايخنا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حفظ الله الشيخ طارق عوض الله، وجميع علمائنا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t131314/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

حفظ الله شيخنا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> هذه شهادة العلماء لشيخنا طارق عوض الله حفظه الله، فنسأل الله أن يبارك لنا في جميع مشايخنا



*اللهم آمين*

----------

